
Updating Apache Kafka Benchmarks and Pricing Write Throughput on Largest Clouds - ksbuzzell
https://aiven.io/blog/benchmarking-kafka-write-throughput-performance-2019-update/
======
premnalla
Very informative. Thank you for posting.

